# demostrativos (acentuación)



## jc19

A partir de 1999, _este, ese y aquel_ con sus femeninos y plurales, solo (esta palabra es un caso similar) deben llevar acento cuando exista riesgo de ambigüedad. A mi parecer, esta norma casi nadie la aplica, principalmente porque pocos la conocen, pero tal vez también porque el cambio implica un alto riesgo. Me refiero al riesgo de ser considerado ignorante por las personas que la desconocen. No es decisión fácil presentar un currículum vítae o una tesis fieles a la RAE y arriesgarnos a que sean arrojados a la basura porque "no sabemos ni usar los acentos".

¿Qué opinan de esto? ¿Aplican ustedes el cambio?


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Yo sí intento aplicarla. No creo que te tachen de ignorante por esto ( teniendo en cuenta las faltas que se ven hoy en día). Aunque la verdad es que estos cambios son poco conocidos.


----------



## Micocou

Yo siempre trato de aplicarla también. De hecho, cuando lo haces es más fácil leer los textos
Si dices "comí solo y comí sólo" sabes por la acentuacion cuál le falta un complemento o si el escritor se equivocó


----------



## Pinairun

pilukona said:


> Hola:
> Yo sí intento aplicarla. No creo que te tachen de ignorante por esto ( teniendo en cuenta las faltas que se ven hoy en día). Aunque la verdad es que estos cambios son poco conocidos.


 

Voy a contar una anécdota que viene al pelo. No sé si...
Hace unos treinta años escribí en una carta comercial "carné de identidad" y mi jefe me la rechazó "corregida" después de haber añadido en rojo la te que aseguraba le faltaba a "carné".
Le dije que la Academía había admitido ya la voz española y me respondió que eso eran pataratas, que nunca sería carné, sino carnet. 
Solo hay que esperar.
Saludos


----------



## Agró

A propósito, aunque un poco al margen: al escribir _curriculum vitae_, ¿creéis que debemos acentuarlo? Como veis no lo he hecho. Me parece más respetuoso con el original latino. Ya sé que puestos a ser fieles habría que escribir CVRRICVLUM VITAE (pero esto ya me parece excesivo). ¿Creéis que debemos acentuar las palabras extranjeras? ¿Por qué lo hacemos con unas sí y otras no? ¿Hay que respetar el original?


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que deberíamos escribirlo en redonda y currículum vítae, en español, con la acentuación española.
Si elegimos la forma latina ya hay que hilar más fino, porque quizá no sepamos cómo es realmente .

*Tilde*, en el DPD 
*5.1.* Las voces y expresiones latinas utilizadas corrientemente en español se someten a las reglas de acentuación: _tedeum_ (sin tilde, por ser palabra aguda terminada en_ -m_); _quórum _(con tilde, por ser palabra llana terminada en _-m_); _hábeas corpus_ (_hábeas_ lleva tilde por ser una palabra esdrújula, mientras que _corpus_ no la lleva por ser llana terminada en _-s_).

*Currículum vítae*, en el DRAE:
(Loc. lat.; literalmente, 'carrera de la vida').
*1. **m*. Relación de los títulos, honores, cargos, trabajos realizados, datos biográficos, etc., que califican a una persona.

Saludos


----------



## jc19

Pinairun said:


> Hace unos treinta años escribí en una carta comercial "carné de identidad" y mi jefe me la rechazó "corregida" después de haber añadido en rojo la te que aseguraba le faltaba a "carné".
> Le dije que la Academía había admitido ya la voz española y me respondió que eso eran pataratas, que nunca sería carné, sino carnet.


 
Muy ilustrativo tu ejemplo, Pinairun. Es precisamente a este tipo de situaciones a que me refiero, aunque en tu caso supongo que no fue un gran problema, pero pienso que en casos extremos puede costar el empleo, sobre todo cuando lo solicitas y ni siquiera tienes oportunidad de mostrar tus argumentos.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que debes escribir correctamente, como sabes hacerlo.
De todas formas, si piensas que el desconocimiento de otros puede llegar a perjudicarte, utiliza otras palabras, seguro que hay donde elegir.

Saludos


----------



## peiy

Ante la duda, acentúa, es mi consejo. Nadie se sorprenderá de un acento _correcto_, pero lo echará en falta si desconoce la norma.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

A mí es que esa nueva norma me parece absurda y que complica las cosas, yo opto por la desobediencia civil.

Sobre todo la de "solo", ya que, por ejemplo:

"Estaré solo dos días" -> si esta frase la escribe un hombre, "solo" puede ser ambiguo... como va sin acento es que significa "sin compañía"; pero si la escribe una mujer, no es ambiguo, porque el adjetivo sería "sola", así que en este caso significa "solamente". ¿Una palabra que cambia de significado toda una frase según la escriba un hombre o una mujer? ¿Y si no sabemos quién la ha escrito? No, gracias.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Jellby. La nueva norma, que supuestamente debía simplificar las cosas, las complica. En efecto, es más rápido acentuar directamente los pronombres demostrativos y el adverbio _sólo_, que tener que releer la frase para ver si se pueden interpretar como adjetivos, es decir, si ha lugar a ambigüedad. Para alguien que trabaja como corrector de estilo (como es mi caso), significa doble trabajo. El resultado es que la mayoría de las editoriales han hecho caso omiso de la norma, por lo que sólo suele aplicarse en los textos de lingüistas.


----------



## Ushuaia

Yo la aplico, pero a regañadientes: ¡me gustaba más cuando los demostrativos y el adverbio se escribían de una sola manera! Incluso, me parece más engorroso para "la gente que desconoce las reglas" aprender la salvedad de la ambigüedad... no sé en otros lugares; en Argentina, lejos de abandonar la tilde, muchísima gente sigue cometiendo el error de usarla en el adjetivo demostrativo: lógicamente, los que desconocían la diferencia antes no se han enterado de la nueva regla.


----------



## Micocou

Jellby said:


> A mí es que esa nueva norma me parece absurda y que complica las cosas, yo opto por la desobediencia civil.
> 
> Sobre todo la de "solo", ya que, por ejemplo:
> 
> "Estaré solo dos días" -> si esta frase la escribe un hombre, "solo" puede ser ambiguo... como va sin acento es que significa "sin compañía"; pero si la escribe una mujer, no es ambiguo, porque el adjetivo sería "sola", así que en este caso significa "solamente". ¿Una palabra que cambia de significado toda una frase según la escriba un hombre o una mujer? ¿Y si no sabemos quién la ha escrito? No, gracias.


 
No pienso igual. De hecho, los acentos me simplifica el proceso de comprensión de textos escritos y aclara la ambigüedad. Lo mismo pasa con la puntuación, sobre todo, con el uso de las comas. Al decir ""Estaré solo dos días" se sabe inmediatamente que fue un hombre quien lo escribió.


----------



## Micocou

Además, para que hacerlo dificil si puede ser fácil. Imagínense que complicado para aquellos lectores que no tienen el español como lengua materna


----------



## Sprocedato

Micocou said:


> Además, para que hacerlo dificil si puede ser fácil. Imagínense que complicado para aquellos lectores que no tienen el español como lengua materna



Los extranjeros aprecian mucho las tildes cuando *leen*, un poco menos cuando *escriben*. 

La nueva norma tendría más sentido si fuera obligatoria en casos ambiguos y *opcional* en los otros casos: menos errores para quien escribe y misma claridad para quien lee.

Micocou, ¿querías decir eso?


> *¿*Para *qué* hacerlo difícil si puede ser fácil*?*


No me ofendo si corrigéis mis errores.


----------



## Pinairun

Sprocedato said:


> Los extranjeros aprecian mucho las tildes cuando *leen*, un poco menos cuando *escriben*.
> 
> La nueva norma tendría más sentido si fuera obligatoria en casos ambiguos y *opcional* en los otros casos: menos errores para quien escribe y misma claridad para quien lee.
> 
> Micocou, ¿querías decir eso?
> No me ofendo si *corregís* mis errores.


----------



## Jellby

Micocou said:


> No pienso igual. De hecho, los acentos me simplifica el proceso de comprensión de textos escritos y aclara la ambigüedad. Lo mismo pasa con la puntuación, sobre todo, con el uso de las comas. Al decir ""Estaré solo dos días" se sabe inmediatamente que fue un hombre quien lo escribió.



Me refería a las "nuevas normas", que dictan acentuar estas palabras sólo cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad (según éstas, acabo de cometer una falta de ortografía... bueno, ya dos). Acentuar "solo" y "estas" cuando son adverbio y pronombre, en cualquier circunstancia, me parece más adecuado y lo que simplifica la comprensión, al menos comparado con acentuarlas sólo a veces...

"Normas antiguas":
- Estaré solo dos días -dijo Juan. [solo = sin compañía]
- Estaré sólo dos días -dijo Luisa. [sólo = solamente]

"Normas nuevas":
- Estaré solo dos días -dijo Juan. [solo = sin compañía]
- Estaré solo dos días -dijo Luisa. [solo = solamente]


----------



## Agró

Pinairun said:


> Creo que deberíamos escribirlo en redonda y currículum vítae, en español, con la acentuación española.
> Si elegimos la forma latina ya hay que hilar más fino, porque quizá no sepamos cómo es realmente .
> 
> *Tilde*, en el DPD
> *5.1.* Las voces y expresiones latinas utilizadas corrientemente en español se someten a las reglas de acentuación: _tedeum_ (sin tilde, por ser palabra aguda terminada en_ -m_); _quórum _(con tilde, por ser palabra llana terminada en _-m_); _hábeas corpus_ (_hábeas_ lleva tilde por ser una palabra esdrújula, mientras que _corpus_ no la lleva por ser llana terminada en _-s_).
> 
> *Currículum vítae*, en el DRAE:
> (Loc. lat.; literalmente, 'carrera de la vida').
> *1. **m*. Relación de los títulos, honores, cargos, trabajos realizados, datos biográficos, etc., que califican a una persona.
> 
> Saludos


¿_Tedeum_, aguda? Esto sí que es raro. Yo siempre lo he oído y dicho como llana (te-dé-um).


----------



## Jellby

Agró said:


> ¿_Tedeum_, aguda? Esto sí que es raro. Yo siempre lo he oído y dicho como llana (te-dé-um).



A efectos de acentuación, "eu" siempre se considera diptongo (a no ser que la vocal tónica sea la "u"), independientemente de cómo se pronuncie en realidad.


----------



## Agró

Jellby said:


> A efectos de acentuación, "eu" siempre se considera diptongo (a no ser que la vocal tónica sea la "u"), independientemente de cómo se pronuncie en realidad.


_Reubicar _entonces es trisílabo. De acuerdo.


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> _Reubicar _entonces es trisílabo. De acuerdo.


 

_Reubicar_ es una palabra compuesta por el prefijo _re_ (repetición) y _ubicar_. De esa unión nace la sílaba _reu_ que contiene el diptongo _eu._

De todos modos, por lo que se refiere al silabeo, creo que se podría interpretar según las dos posibles formas de articular la palabra: con diptongo (una sílaba) o con hiato (con dos, debido al prefijo).

Así en la separación de sílabas al final de línea  podría escribirse tanto re-ubicar, como reu-bicar.

En el DPD, sobre diptongos, el punto 2.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Gracias, Jellby y Pinairun. No voy a insistir en esa línea porque creo que el origen del hilo era otro, pero convendréis en que las normas de la RAE son poco consistentes en este caso. El asunto es interesante de todas formas. Quizá los moderadores quieran moverlo a otro lugar.


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> Gracias, Jellby y Pinairun. No voy a insistir en esa línea porque creo que el origen del hilo era otro, pero convendréis en que las normas de la RAE son poco consistentes en este caso. El asunto es interesante de todas formas. Quizá los moderadores quieran moverlo a otro lugar.


 

Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

jc19 said:


> A partir de 1999, _este, ese y aquel_ con sus femeninos y plurales, solo (esta palabra es un caso similar) deben llevar acento cuando exista riesgo de ambigüedad. A mi parecer, esta norma casi nadie la aplica, principalmente porque pocos la conocen, pero tal vez también porque el cambio implica un alto riesgo. Me refiero al riesgo de ser considerado ignorante por las personas que la desconocen. No es decisión fácil presentar un currículum vítae o una tesis fieles a la RAE y arriesgarnos a que sean arrojados a la basura porque "no sabemos ni usar los acentos".
> 
> ¿Qué opinan de esto? ¿Aplican ustedes el cambio?


 
*Tilde en solo* 
  La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo: 
_Está cansado de estar tan *solo*._ 
_La casa tiene un *solo* cuarto de baño._
  Y también puede ser un adverbio:
_Eva *solo* lee el periódico. 
  Tan *solo* quiero hablar contigo._
  Independientemente de su función, al tratarse de una palabra llana terminada en vocal debe escribirse sin tilde, según determinan las reglas generales de acentuación gráfica del español. 
  Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial: 
_Trabaja *solo* en este proyecto. _
  (Sin tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘sin compañía’).
_Trabaja *sólo* en este proyecto._
  (Con tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’).
  El adverbio _solo_ no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación. 
*Tilde en los demostrativos este, ese, aquel, etc. *
  Los demostrativos _este, ese _y_ aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando funcionan en lugar de un sustantivo): 
_Mi habitación es *aquella*.
  Con *esos* vas a tener problemas._
  También pueden ser adjetivos (cuando modifican a un sustantivo):
_Guarda las pinturas en *aquel* cajón. 
  Los niños *estos* siempre están molestando._
  En cualquier caso, se trata de palabras que no deben llevar tilde según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español: _aquel_ es una palabra aguda terminada en consonante distinta de -_n_ o -_s _y los demás demostrativos (_este, esta, ese, esa, esos, aquellos, _etc_._) son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s._
  Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto el demostrativo pueda interpretarse como pronombre o como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso pronominal: 
_¿Dónde encontraron *esos* documentos secretos?_
  (Sin tilde, _esos_ se interpreta como adjetivo que modifica al sustantivo _documentos;_ el sujeto de la oración no está expreso).
_¿Dónde encontraron *ésos* documentos secretos?_
  (Con tilde, _ésos_ se interpreta como pronombre en función de sujeto de la oración: ‘esos individuos, esas personas’).
  Los demostrativos _esto, eso_ y _aquello_ son formas neutras que únicamente pueden funcionar como pronombres, por lo que nunca se escriben con tilde: 
_*Aquello* que pasó acabó con nuestra amistad. 
  ¿Quién ha dicho *eso*?_
  Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.


----------



## Micocou

Sprocedato said:


> Los extranjeros aprecian mucho las tildes cuando *leen*, un poco menos cuando *escriben*.
> 
> La nueva norma tendría más sentido si fuera obligatoria en casos ambiguos y *opcional* en los otros casos: menos errores para quien escribe y misma claridad para quien lee.
> 
> Micocou, ¿querías decir eso?
> No me ofendo si corrigéis mis errores.


 
Gracias por corregirme Sprocedato (sigo con el problema del teclado que es inglés y buscar cada símbolo y tilde es algo tedioso. Me refería justamente a lo que acabas de decir. Pienso que a la hora de leer un texto es más sencillo tener las tildes facilita un poco la comprensión. Si ya el español es complicado con sus miles de reglas y excepciones para que complicarlo más quitando tildes cuando deberíamos ponerlas. Sé que es un poco fastidioso aprenderse la regla (sobre todo por la cantidad de excepciones) pero igual trato de usarla, en especial cuando pueda haber ambigüedad. 
Por cierto, creo que en mi pais ya se usa "currículo en lugar de curriculum". Uds no lo usan?


----------



## jc19

Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones y son *totalmente bienvenidas* cualesquiera otras.

Feliz Año 2009


----------



## aleCcowaN

Este acuerdo ortográfico tuvo una enorme aceptación y fue de aplicación amplísima desde un mismo comienzo. Me refiero a que un porcentaje impresionante de la población escribió inmediatamente "solo como esta" con la absoluta comprensión de que no se trataba de una ambigüedad. 

Es increíble como los avances se propagan rápidamente, pues siguiendo los dictados del sentido común la gente se vio liberada de rendir examen todos los días (saber cuando algo funciona como pronombre o como adverbio ¡Perdón! Como sustantivo ¡No, perdón! Como adjetivo ...) y sólo coloca la tilde cuando objetivamente resulta evidente que se trata de una anfibología.

Porque sí, la gente anda por la calle diciendo "¡pero mirá bo' que cacho de anfibología se mandó el mongui ése!" y luego afirma "te invito, che, a tomar el té", y aclara "té con acento, che ¡no te creÁs que te voy a chupar a vos" puesto que la misma Norma -¿o era la Nancy?- puede que diga que se y sé, te y té, si y sí, de y dé, son casos confusos que siempre requieren una tilde diacrítica (y por eso a la gente que no los pone le vienen unas calores bárbaras), y así resulta que ya que los globitos de las historietas salen caros y sólo (o solo... ó solo ... ¡u solo!) los hay amarillos, con palito corto y sostenido por un empleado de polo amarillo pagado por Macri, para anunciar que a 100 metros hay un desvío por una micro-obra pública, entonces la gente tiene que aclarar "te invito, pero vas a tomar el té que te dé" haciendo un gesto en el aire cuando dice "té" y "dé" para que el otro entienda que va con tilde.

Las tildes en castellano se rigen por un principio de economía. En un caso como éste creo que lo que se economizó es pensamiento.

Curiosa norma aquélla que hace que la gente tosca entienda todo con claridad y la gente educada dude ¿Quién dijo que sólo es en la economía donde se puede nivelar para abajo?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo también disiento con el par de normas que son objeto de este hilo y, como Jellby y Marie Susanne -entre otros-, me parece que en esos casos hay que seguir usando los acentos diacríticos. 



Jellby said:


> A mí es que esa nueva norma me parece absurda y que complica las cosas, yo opto por la desobediencia civil.
> 
> Sobre todo la de "solo", ya que, por ejemplo:
> 
> "Estaré solo dos días" -> si esta frase la escribe un hombre, "solo" puede ser ambiguo... como va sin acento es que significa "sin compañía"; pero si la escribe una mujer, no es ambiguo, porque el adjetivo sería "sola", así que en este caso significa "solamente". ¿Una palabra que cambia de significado toda una frase según la escriba un hombre o una mujer? ¿Y si no sabemos quién la ha escrito? No, gracias.


 
Que tengan todos un feliz año.


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:


> Este acuerdo ortográfico tuvo una enorme aceptación y fue de aplicación amplísima desde un mismo comienzo. Me refiero a que un porcentaje impresionante de la población escribió inmediatamente "solo como esta" con la absoluta comprensión de que no se trataba de una ambigüedad.



Si de buenas a primeras dijeran que los acentos, las mayúsculas y los signos de puntuación son facultativos y que sólo son necesarios cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad, un alto porcentaje de la población respiraría aliviada y *nunca* los utilizaría, independientemente de que haya o no ambigüedad posible.

Si quieren simplificar, que simplifiquen y digan que "solo" se escribe *siempre* sin acento, al fin y al cabo no sería el único caso de polisemia: tenemos "amamos" (presente) y "amamos" (pasado), "vengo" (venir) y "vengo" (vengar), "sé" (ser) y "sé" (saber)...

¿Cuantos de los presentes dirían (sin pararse a pensarlo) que "solo quiero estar contigo" es una frase ambigua? ¿Cuantos interpretarían a la primera que "solo" es "solamente"? ¿Y si resulta que quiero decir "a solas" pero cambiando el orden de la frase para darle un tono más poético? ¿No puedo escribirlo?


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:


> Curiosa norma aquélla que hace que la gente tosca entienda todo con claridad y la gente educada dude ¿Quién dijo que sólo es en la economía donde se puede nivelar para abajo?



Ya lo dijo Bertrand Russell: "La causa fundamental del problema es que en el mundo moderno los ignorantes están completamente seguros y los sabios están llenos de dudas". (¿Dónde he leído esta cita hace poco?, ¿ha sido aquí?).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Jellby said:


> Si quieren simplificar, que simplifiquen y digan que "solo" se escribe *siempre* sin acento, al fin y al cabo no sería el único caso de polisemia: tenemos "amamos" (presente) y "amamos" (pasado), "vengo" (venir) y "vengo" (vengar), "sé" (ser) y "sé" (saber)...


El problema es que la intención muy probablemente sea, y varios cambios desde 1952 hasta 1999 que usaron el mismo mecanismo lo anticipan, la de decir en una próxima reforma que los pronombres demostrativos siguen las reglas generales de acentuación, o simplemente no decir nada, que resulta ser lo mismo. Todo esto junto con la reducción de la lista de casos de tilde diacrítica.

Por eso el texto redactado de manera de dejar al hablante la determinación de la necesidad de tildes: los poco educados responden automáticamente a este uso y son aliados involuntarios de la reforma, mientras que el hablante -o escribiente- tiene la libertad de juzgar que todos los casos son ambiguos y seguir poniendo todas las tildes que quiera, hasta que una próxima reforma le quite el tapete de debajo de los pies y lo haga caer en una posición ridícula.

Ejemplos de esto los tenemos en estos foros donde personas que aparentan haber recibido educación hacen críticas y enmiendas con usos establecidos en la reforma de 1999 y ha habido casos de personas que han dicho que un escritor de renombre se equivocó al escribir algo según la norma vigente en 1994, sin siquiera detenerse a considerar que el editor o el corrector de pruebas puedan ser los de la "equivocación" que no es tal por ser el pie de imprenta de ese año.

Estos "bárbaros superficialmente romanizados" creen que les da lustre enmendarle la plana a otro, cuando en realidad con su actitud confiesan que aprendieron las cosas por Internet, ya que en su casa nunca se compró un diccionario debido a que ya tenían otro libro y la calderilla la ahorraban para comprar una rueca nueva.

En definitiva, pareciera que algunos querían conservar estas tildes y otros suprimirlas. El bando supresor, que luce como más avezado en política, propone una aparente solución intermedia -juicio subjetivo de la necesidad de tilde- que parece conformar al otro. Esto genera una confusión y la necesidad de una nueva reforma para poner orden. Esa nueva reforma le dará el gusto al bando supresor que con paciencia oriental logrará salirse con la suya.

Tuvo Russell mucha razón en sus dichos.

EDICIÓN: El hablante que escribió "solo como esta" quiso decir "solo como está" de acuerdo a la ortografía anterior y actual.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Jellby said:


> ¿Cuantos de los presentes dirían (sin pararse a pensarlo) que "solo quiero estar contigo" es una frase ambigua? ¿Cuantos interpretarían a la primera que "solo" es "solamente"? ¿Y si resulta que quiero decir "a solas" pero cambiando el orden de la frase para darle un tono más poético? ¿No puedo escribirlo?


 
Es lo que yo digo. La ridícula regla de la ambigüedad nos obliga a releer lo escrito para ver si puede generar ambigüedad. La tilde diacrítica obligatoria es mucho más sencilla y más rápida.


----------



## MOMO2

MarieSuzanne said:


> Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con Jellby. La nueva norma, que supuestamente debía simplificar las cosas, las complica. En efecto, es más rápido acentuar directamente los pronombres demostrativos y el adverbio _sólo_, que tener que releer la frase para ver si se pueden interpretar como adjetivos, es decir, si ha lugar a ambigüedad. Para alguien que trabaja como corrector de estilo (como es mi caso), significa doble trabajo. El resultado es que la mayoría de las editoriales han hecho caso omiso de la norma, por lo que sólo suele aplicarse en los textos de lingüistas.


 
Yo no estoy de aucerdo con la omisión de las editoriales (las que han decidido omitir) porque muy a menudo he de volver a leer las frases que no llevan los acentos "bien puestos" porque conociéndolos me confundo y me quedan dudas sobre lo que significa o significaría la frase. 

Yo quedo del parecer que es mejor usarlos. Y me molesta mucho cuando no hay.

Traduzco muchos textos escritos en español por todo tipo de persona de todo nivel de cultura y os aseguro que a menudo no se entiende la frase y hay que volver a leerla imaginándose dónde demonios acentuar para comprender la idea de quien escribió.


Gracias y feliz 2009 a todos

Momo (que pasará solA fin de año).


----------

